# can anyone help these two?



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

these two were taken in from the cold, but unfortunately can not keep them and have not been able to locate their previous owners and they have been here nearly 3 weeks now. They have been flead and wormed both very friendly but need to stay together
_posting on behalf of someone else, dont worry... theres not two more cats in my house
_


IMG-20130202-WA0002 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMG-20130202-WA0001 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr

IMG-20130202-WA0000 by kiwi20122012, on Flickr


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww what lovely cats. i'm afraid i don't have space for them but i hope you manage to find a home for them very soon. they all deserve to be loved


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah I'd take them myself but I've got enough on my hands with gypsy and her mood swings 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> yeah I'd take them myself but I've got enough on my hands with gypsy and her mood swings
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


and just think, if she is pregnant before you know it you could have as many cats as me
it would be lovely wouldn't it keep all of them but you always need to keep space in case an emergency turns up


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

The white one has very unusual markings. I have not seen a cat like it before.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

They are adorable, no chips/collars then?

Where have they been found - I see you are from Liverpool, but posting on somesones behalf.

Have you tried this site

CatAware - Network of cat-aware friends who look out for missing and lost cats | A pro-active group of cat friends, finding lost and missing cats

You can always find them on Facebook where people post about their lost cats

People post on there for their lost cats and people join up to recieve notices about lost cats in their area - could be worth posting? Also have you tried your local Cats protection for advertising them?

I wish I could do something for these poor two, fingers and paws crossed they find a home xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor cats, hope they find a home soon.
Sadly my other cat run isnt finished otherwise i would help, i have no room at the moment but will ask around for you.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just wanted to add, they have been called hellsing and lestat lol

they have until mid march to find a new home, at which point i have told Danny ( the boy who took them in ) that i will take them, get them neutered and try find new homes from here
by then i will know the situation with gypsy better


----------

